# Diablo 2 problem



## Storn206 (30. Juni 2008)

jedes mal wenn ich Diablo 2 Starte kommt ide nachricht Error 22: A critical error has occurred while initializing DirectDraw ich habe eine Nvidia Geforce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X und benutze Direct 8x weil ich ehört habe (google) und habe dne neusten Treiber und als Prozessor habe ich einen Intel Pentiem 4 CPU 2.66GHz falls ihr noch was wissen wollt sagt mir becheid das spiel habe ich uahc shcon 3 mal neu instaliert achja ich habe Windows XP ich bitte umn hilfe


----------



## wlfbck (30. Juni 2008)

mehr struktur und interpunktion im post wär wünschenswert.
vlt solltest du mal nen anderne video mode auswählen? also das is das einzige was mir so ins auge fällt aus deinem doch schwer erkenntlichen post heraus.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Direct X mal updaten


----------



## Zephryt (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,
sagt mir wenn ich mich Irre, aber vllt. anstatt DirectDraw Direct3D auswählen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storn206 (30. Juni 2008)

entschuldigung aber ich habe das lguab ich blöd beschirebne ich kann das Siel nciht mal Starten sobald ich diablo 2 Starte kommt diese Meldung


----------



## Donmo (30. Juni 2008)

Schau mal ob dus im Fenstermodus starten kannst, dass hat bei mir manchmal geholfen.


----------



## Storn206 (30. Juni 2008)

wie startet man den Diablo im Fesnter modus?


----------



## Donmo (30. Juni 2008)

Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung,
Zielfenster auswählen und hinter das '../Diablo2/diablo2.exe' noch ein ' -w' anhängen. Das Leerzeichen nicht vergessen.
Schau mal ob das geht, ich hab das seit sicher nem Jahr nicht gemacht und das Spiel noch nicht wieder auf der Platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissocke (30. Juni 2008)

Einfach mal in deinen Diablo2 Ordner rein gucken und auf "D2VidTst.exe" klicken 

das ist der Video Tester ... dort dann auf Direct3D  mal umändern und D2 versuchen zu starten.


----------



## Finel (30. Juni 2008)

Führ am besten nochmal den Diablo II Grafiktest durch und ändere einfach den Grafikmodus, dann dürfte es gehen.


----------



## Storn206 (30. Juni 2008)

beim test sagt er das ihc das spiel nciht spielen kann


----------



## Arasus (30. Juni 2008)

cih rwüde aml asgne sad ilegt adran.

Etwas langsamer Tippen ^.^

DirectX aktualisieren, was hast du für ne Graka?


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Hat er doch eh schon geschrieben.


----------



## Tennissocke (30. Juni 2008)

also an der hardware kannst sicher nicht liegen 

lösch mal d2 runter schau lass nen cleaner über die reg. von windows laufen 

update windows eventuell.

installiere d2 neu lade dir patch 1.12 runter

also ich zock auch noch d2 auf ziehmlich alter und neuer hardware (standpc und lapi) und es funzt supa


----------

